# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Barbuda/Anguilla/islands outside FWI

## Erma

John, please move this to another forum if necessary.

I added a link to my reply (from the main Irma thread) with some additional info and thought it made more sense to put it here as many of us are following the situation on other islands.

Storm Carib creates 'pleas for help' pages for Anguilla/Barbuda/SBH/SXM

http://help.stormcarib.com/index.php 


*Barbuda:*
https://antiguaobserver.com/one-dead...royed-barbuda/

(Two audio clips from the CEO of Caribbean Helicopters that transported the Prime Minister and team to Barbuda)

*One dead after Hurricane Irma destroyed Barbuda*


It is being reported that there is total devastation in Barbuda and at least one person is dead.
Barbuda has been a communication blackout since the storm passed over the island this morning.
Prime Minister Gaston Browne is in Barbuda now. Caribbean Helicopter has been able to transport personnel over to the sister isle.
OBSERVER media spoke to the Chief Executive Officer of Caribbean Helicopters Neil Dickenson.

----------


## Erma

Prime Ministers interview post trip to Barbuda; video; pics of the devastation.  Horrible and I realize this is only the beginning post Irma..

Link has info/pictures from SXM and local reporting (outside Barbuda)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-n...ubble-11124904

The Caribbean island of Barbuda has been almost entirely wiped out by Hurricane Irma, with "90 per cent" of all buildings destroyed.
The devastating news was confirmed by an emotional President Gaston Browne to local TV and radio station ABS.

"It is a total devastation - Barbuda now is literally a rubble," he said.
He also confirmed that tragically a child died after her mother tried to escape a damaged home.
Miraculously, this is believed to be the only death on an island with a population of around 1,600.
Just hours earlier, Mr Browne had put out a statement saying neighbouring island Antigua had "weathered the most powerful hurricane ever to storm its way through the Caribbean".

.

----------


## tim

I agreed with you that this thread should be moved.

The situation in Barbuda is nothing but horrible.  Thank you for bringing it to our attention.  When you hear of a charitable opportunity for the folks in Barbuda, please post it as an addition to this thread.

----------


## rtfield

I have some colleagues whose main research sites are on Barbuda. Apparently one was in Antigua for the storm and flew over Barbuda after it passed. When I hear something from them I'll post it here, especially if it relates to a way to help.

----------


## Erma

rtfield: Thanks in advance and I hope their facility resembles even something of what they left...

For Anguilla: 

Elvin Richardson posted on StormCarib http://stormcarib.com/reports/current/anguilla.shtml  "Reporting from Anguilla after the passage of beyond catastrophic IRMA.   Communication is very hard and it's understandable since almost every pole is leaning, broken or gone.   Major property damage to just about everything hunt and everyone.  Lot's of roofs completely gone and windows and doors literally blown aÔway.  Reports of damage to the hospital, prison, police, shelters and so much more.  As of now I'm hearing about one unconfirmed death that was as a result of IRMA.  The island is with electricity.  
Personally I got some hard hits as well but I'm alive and well thanks be to GOD.  

*My encouragement to anyone in the path of IRMA's 185mph winds, please know this storm will be like sometime you will never see and never want too.  "
*
He has a bad link but with a slight modification you can see his FB page and the pictures/video he loaded this a.m. http://facebook.com/elvinsweatherupdates

----------


## stbartshopper

There are photos of Barbuda in the slide show here as well as St. Maarten-

http://www.express.co.uk/news/weathe...ds-photographs

----------


## Erma

BVI FB page (Pleas for help, reports, video (heartbreaking), photos)   https://www.facebook.com/groups/1922822811318744/

BBC article re BWI  http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-41185042

This will literally be a world wide endeavor to assist post H I after slicing through so many countries (with ours in sight).  I can't imagine what it feels like for those whom Irma is bearing down on…after seeing the destruction.

----------


## Erma

I thought back to where I found info so many years ago and they have a FB page now.  It is quite active and Barbudaful has been around at least since my visit in 2006. Hope this helps anyone that is interested find info about Barbuda.  http://facebook.com/barbudaful  & http://www.barbudaful.net

----------

